# Siete Cattolici?



## 7vinte (3 Novembre 2017)

Siete cattolici e credenti? Io si.


----------



## vanbasten (3 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Siete cattolici e credenti? Io si.



macchè, io credo solo in me stesso. Ne religione ne politica.


----------



## Milanforever63 (3 Novembre 2017)

assolutamente sì


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Novembre 2017)

No.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Novembre 2017)

dopo un problema in famiglia ho iniziato ad avere dubbi sulla fede e d allontarmi dalla chiesa sebbene venga d una famiglia credente e decisamente praticante


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Novembre 2017)

Io sono più che altro _cat-holic_.


----------



## Nicco (3 Novembre 2017)

Nella maniera più assoluta no.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Novembre 2017)

Sì


----------



## Sotiris (3 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Siete cattolici e credenti? Io si.



agnostico.


----------

